# New but old



## Dell (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi all

Just found this forum,I like most people love fresh coffee used to use pre ground but not the same as fresh ground, so last year purchased a dellongi bean to cup and keep trying different beans but not found that perfect one yet.

So if anyone has any suggestions I will try them .

Dell


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Try one of the Rave blends - Moka Java, Italian Job, Fudge, Signature. Work well with BTC machines.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Virtually anything by Compass


----------



## Dell (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks for the reply's

I get my coffee from Rave but normally not blends will give them a try.

Never heard of Compass will have to Google.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

There's a discount with Compass for members of this community. Specific thread about the discount, and not publicising it (so it is truly just for members).


----------



## Dell (Sep 13, 2018)

That's fine when I get to 10 posts

will have a look at Compass in mean time.

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dell said:


> That's fine when I get to 10 posts
> 
> will have a look at Compass in mean time.
> 
> Thanks


It is Coffee Compass, in Brighton


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> It is Coffee Compass, in Brighton


Yes

EDIT: Ignore me dfk. Got the first 2 words switched round turning your statemwnt inti a question hehe.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Try bailies coffee in Belfast

Mella is delicious its so really sweet.

Nota another amazing coffee if you like a nutty, caramel chocolate tasting coffee.

https://www.bailiescoffee.com/


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/


----------

